# HELP - headlight(s), brake light(s) not working



## cf9 (Dec 28, 2004)

I've had my '96 Nissan Sentra for almost 9 years and have been its only owner. For the first time now I've run into this problem:
1) First my Left headlight (low beam) as well as my left brake light were not working. Being suspicious that both were the left (driver) side, I checked the fuses but they were okay. Also my Left high beam headlight worked fine.
2) Now my Right headlight (low beam) doesn't work as well. Also, NONE of the brake lights work (right, left and center). However, both Left and Right High beams still work fine. 

I've read through some of the postings here and found some useful info. Except I'm still not sure - 
1) Could it be all bulbs went bad all of a sudden? 
2) Is the headlight switch gone bad? 
3) Is there a relay/solenoid to check?

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated - I really would like to look into this problem on my own before taking it to a dealer.

-CF


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This happened to me also. I popped the hood, and taped the housing, and it flashed. So I grabbed the plug and wires, and pulled them up and held them there. The light stayed on. So I unplug the lights. Remove the bulbs, and inspected the plug. Over time the small metal contacts can spread apart. I took a small screw driver and pushed the contacts closer together. Plugged the bulb back in, and it was fixed.
Now hopefully this will fix your problem. If not you have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

take the bulb out and inspect it..u should be able to tell right away if it is bad. also, take a multimeter to the headlight harness and test the wires(there are only 3 wires anyway, with one being a ground u dont need to worry) see if there is any voltage coming through.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats if my solution doesnt work 1st......
Damnitt A.J. quit following me...ahahahaha


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Thats if my solution doesnt work 1st......
> Damnitt A.J. quit following me...ahahahaha



gotta correct all your ish foo!  :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well see whos right..........
Probably neither of us.
CF9, just try bolth of our suggestions, one of them is bound to fix or find the problem.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cf9 said:


> I've read through some of the postings here and found some useful info. Except I'm still not sure -
> 1) Could it be all bulbs went bad all of a sudden?
> 2) Is the headlight switch gone bad?
> 3) Is there a relay/solenoid to check?



1. yes, could be

2. possibly, but not really possible because to use the high beams, the headlights must be engaged which leads me to believe that the switch is good.

3. no, just the 2 headlight fuses in the engine bay, but since the fuse controls both low and high beams, and the high beams work, the fuses would be good.


----------



## cf9 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you Nostrodomas and Chops,
I thought for sure there was something centrally wrong for all the lights to stop working around the same time. But based on your suggestions, I finally managed to inspect all my bulbs in question and guess what?! ALL of them were bad! Actually it turns out that my rear stop lights were working and I was just not pressing the brake pedal hard enough last night before I posted my message.
So it turns out that my front headlights - both of them had broken filaments for the low beam and my left brake light had the same issue as well. I'm off to Advance Auto parts to get my bulbs (before it turns dark!) and will let you know how it goes.
Thanks again,
CF


----------



## cf9 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup,
That's all that there was to it - just had to replace my 2 headlights (got a good deal at Advance Auto parts - and Sylvania has a rebate if you buy two qualifying bulbs). Also replaced my stop/tail light. Now everything's back to normal and it all cost me less than $20 - woo hoo!
-CF


----------

